# Another 1000 free TiVos - letter through the post



## mikerr

Just received this through the post - I think they're sending it to all XL TV customers:



To save you squinting here's the text:



> Virgin Media TV powered by TiVo
> We'd like to put you to the front of the queue
> 
> We've got some fantastic news for you.
> 
> We're cranking up the entertainment level this year y launching Virgin Media TV owered by TiVo. It's something everyone's going to want to get their hands on and we'd like to give you the chance to jumpt to the front of the queue.
> 
> All you have to do is enter your details and as you're one of our top customers, we'll put you in the running for one of 1000 TiVo boxes, which you could enjoy on us, for an entire year. So be quick and you could be one of the very lucky few.
> 
> Goto virginmedia.com/oneofthefirst, register before 24th February and you could be one ht e first to experience our new TV service powered by TiVo.
> 
> Good Luck


There's a unique code on the ticket on the front, so no point randomly going to that url.



> So what are you waiting for?
> Register today and you could be one of the lucky 1000 who plug into a TiVo before anyone else.
> 
> Enter the unique reference number (URN) on your ticket at the link below:
> 
> virginmedia.com/oneofthefirst


Only problem is - I already have one !

This might be the first many VM customers hear of TiVo - but it doesn't actually mention any features on the leaflet...


----------



## deshepherd

Sounds like pretty good marketing strategy ... a lot of people will respond to a "something for nothing" offer - only 1000 get given away free then they've got the rest to send another letter saying "sorry, you're not one of the winners, but to help cheer you up we're offering you a special deal of £149 with free install if you decide to sign up in the next 30 day."


----------



## deesee

I had my tivo fitted yesterday, today i received my card from virgin, i went on line and entered my details, should i be lucky and win, i will tell them to give me the 12mths free, and ask for my £149 back.


----------



## nektar

I wonder if you could get a 2nd TiVo box this way? My daughter uses the S1 TiVo and now it is going to become defunct I may be in the market for another?


----------



## dmchapman

bah, no card, no phonecall :-(

I'm an XL customer as well... missed TiVo the last year - getting impatient!


----------



## doctor.steve

Got the card today - got installed on Tuesday...

Does this mean if I "win" I can get £149.99 on installation and £3 a month back


----------



## merlin

I also got my card today... so it will be interesting what will happen if I win? As I have already paid!!


----------

